# Available Capt. Looking to Crew



## TheOriginalCaptMac (May 16, 2008)

Recently lost my day job as a bank VP and not so interested in jumping back into the professional world and so I am looking to log some hours. I am a 39 year old licenesed Capt. (six pack) and have over ten years experience fishing out of Galveston (actually I've been fishing Galveston all my life). The majority of my experience has been on offshore center consoles fishing for the usuall charter fair as well as competitive kingfishing and spearfishing. I know my way around a boat and am hard worker and good teacher who prides himself in giving a 110% both on the water and at the dock. If you are a charter Capt., I will work with your clients to make sure that every trip is their best trip. If you are doing overnighters and need a second licensed Capt. on board I am your guy. I must say up front that the lack of job created a lack of funds so I would not be able to pitch in cash but I have all of the time in the world and will work hard for the oppurtunity. My goal is to get on full time with a professional crew and earn my keep but I would be highly appreciative of any oppurtunities to be out on the water.

If you need further information please feel free to PM or email me. If you wanna check out a recent post look me up on the board.

Tight Lines...

Evan Macaluso
Capt Mac. 
C.G.license 1051112


----------

